
The Rise of Luxury Student Homes in the US - rbanffy
https://www.student.com/articles/5-amazing-us-luxury-student-homes/
======
edeion
This looks pretty much like advertisement. From the title, I was more
expecting/hoping some economic considerations regarding the increase of the
economic inequalities.

